# New Italian Taxes .....



## ianthy

Hi

We are still considering options of moving to Italy full time but now concerned about the new austerity taxes. We had planned to move and become resident etc., but now having second thoughts. We have a house in the UK and Italy and all of our income comes from the UK. If we became resident would we be liable for Italian taxes = with no income generated in Italy?

Is it possible to live in Italy as a non-resident if you stay for less than 180 days and maintain our UK residency - we know there could be an issue with car ownership but are there any other issues/problems that we could face? 

thks for reading.


----------



## ruefguet

If you become a resident of Italy you will have to pay your taxes in Italy on all income, wherever in the world it is generated.
You can compare rates of income tax in Italy versus the UK. Italian tax rates can be found on the Internet.
The new taxes on property that I am aware of are in increase on VAT from 10% to 12% on non residents on new build purchases from the developer, believe this comes into effect in October. There is the IMU tax but as you are a property owner already in Italy you are aware of that.
The are some benefits on Italian taxation versus UK, particularly on inheritance tax. But you should take professional advice on that.
You can live in Italy for 183 days a year without becoming a resident.
You also have to factor in the value of the quality of life in your decision, that is a value to many people in many ways.


----------



## eleytheria

I am dealing with the same kind of issue but from France. 

What you should look into is not taxes in general but your specific bracket and it seems that in France taxes are way more progressive, giving a lot more room to breathe for lower incomes (I have no idea about the UK). 

Reading material: google search: _Impietoso il confronto di tasse tra Italia e Francia | CGIA MESTRE_ and google translate it. 

I'm not impressed by the Italian tax system.


----------



## ianthy

Thk fof the info - very very helpful. I just checked the site and the numbers are eye watering!


----------



## Ligman

ianthy said:


> Hi
> 
> We are still considering options of moving to Italy full time but now concerned about the new austerity taxes. We had planned to move and become resident etc., but now having second thoughts. We have a house in the UK and Italy and all of our income comes from the UK. If we became resident would we be liable for Italian taxes = with no income generated in Italy?
> 
> Is it possible to live in Italy as a non-resident if you stay for less than 180 days and maintain our UK residency - we know there could be an issue with car ownership but are there any other issues/problems that we could face?
> 
> thks for reading.


Hi ianthy

I am not an expert but I got advice before I came. This is what I do.
I don't work or have any income from within Italy.
I have no bank account in Italy.
I have a UK bank account where my pensions and interest are paid into
I have an account in Malta with that bank and transfer my pounds to it. My bank doesn't have branches in Italy, but I don;t have an account here by choice.
I use the bank in Malta as a Euro account and have a debit card which I use for ATM's in Italy for all my expenses, only a standing order for my rent.
I pay Utilities at the Post office in cash
There is no issue with living here more than 180 days and still being a UK resident, although there are a number of catagories of UK residency for HM's tax authorities. As a result I am still a UK taxpayer.
You need a Codice Fiscale and resident's permit in the town of your choice, they will want to know that you can support yourself and need to have proof you have income of more than €5,800 per annum (about that I think). 
There is no issue with car ownership BUT you need to show your codice fiscale and you resident's permit to buy one.
the only tax measure we have noted is big hike on fuel, benzine is around €1.70 
Hope this helps


----------



## nikay

Many countries have tax treaties with Italy. Not all income is taxed again by Italian government. Find a good accountant for advice, but not all income is taxed again by Italy. 
The only new tax that has made any impact on us is the newly re-inforced property taxe. It is a very small amount. Our neighbors who receive a credit for children pay less than 20 euros a year.
The city we live in charges about 400 euros a year for garbage taxes, because of the new property tax it is expected to go down.
If you import a car it needs to be 6 months old with over 6,000 kilometers to avoid any customs fees. We just imported a car from a non union country, we paid for inspection, registration and tags. 
hope this helps


----------

